# This realy makes me think I am crazy! Ya'll I need help



## Plenty (Mar 19, 2006)

My one promplem is the fact that I (LMAO and ducking in shame at the same time!) accociate the #2 with bad luck/God's disapproval. I feel like (LMAO) a sigh from GOD or something. For example. My tution was 506.00. 5+6=11. 1+1= 2! So I stoped going to school... I know...I am a crazy fool. But I cannot help it!  I stated a shot session class. The class code was 2018 2+0+1+8= 11

1+1=2! So I have not completed one assignment in 1 week. I know...I need Jesus... I about to call the prayer line...Seriously.

Anyhow. I think the fact that the #2 is associated with somehting I want or am involved in effects my performs/actions and it does!

What do you think?


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 19, 2006)

Seriously, you might have a mild form of Obsessive Compulsive disorder.  Maybe you should seek some professional help.


----------



## poetist (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you should call the prayer line ASAP. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## Plenty (Mar 19, 2006)

So this isn't a God thing? That's all I need to know realy.


----------



## poetist (Mar 19, 2006)

Plenty706 said:
			
		

> So this isn't a God thing? That's all I need to know realy.


 
Absolutely not. Why would God want you to drop out of school? Think about the people who did finish the class. Did they die or get attacked by satan simply because they took a class or paid $506 for tuition? No, they finished the class and are that much closer to accomplishing they're dreams.

You really need to seek the counsel of a pastor or call a prayer line, because this is absurd.


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 19, 2006)

brb...


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 19, 2006)

Its weird, but I have an issue with the number six.  See, I can't even really type it out.   Not to the point where I am dropping out of school or anything but it is a nuisance in my life.  Its little things like not letting a bill at the store come out with a six on the end or two sixes side by side.   I'll throw in a pack of gum to change the balance.  And don't let it be three sixes  If I have to put cookies in my son's lunch, I won't ever put six--either five or seven...and I am like that with objects.  I don't like the microwave to stop on a number with six in it either...its so strange.  One time, someone's thread had six hundred and sixty-six views on it and I HAD to click to make six sixty seven or I just couldn't sit right. Girl, I don't know where that came from, but it is real in my life  I'm still praying on this one.

eta: When I originally hit post on this thread--guess what number my reply was  Delete and come back.  Guess, I still need a lil work.


----------



## Plenty (Mar 20, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Its weird, but I have an issue with the number six.  See, I can't even really type it out.   Not to the point where I am dropping out of school or anything but it is a nuisance in my life.  Its little things like not letting a bill at the store come out with a six on the end or two sixes side by side.   I'll throw in a pack of gum to change the balance.  And don't let it be three sixes  If I have to put cookies in my son's lunch, I won't ever put six--either five or seven...and I am like that with objects.  I don't like the microwave to stop on a number with six in it either...its so strange.  *One time, someone's thread had six hundred and sixty-six views on it and I HAD *to click to make six sixty seven or I just couldn't sit right. Girl, I don't know where that came from, but it is real in my life  I'm still praying on this one.
> 
> eta: When I originally hit post on this thread--guess what number my reply was  Delete and come back.  Guess, I still need a lil work.


I am feeling a bit sceptical about your last thread. Look at the time 11:55 1+1+5+5= 11=2. Members with 2 associated with them never have helped me with my post. And see you couldn't help me with my post eighther. You ended up having the same problem as me. I am so sad. I can tell the frustration in the other people post. But please know that I really cannot help it...


----------



## goldensensation (Mar 20, 2006)

Plenty706 said:
			
		

> I am feeling a bit sceptical about your last thread. Look at the time 11:55 1+1+5+5= 11=2. Members with 2 associated with them never have helped me with my post. And see you couldn't help me with my post eighther. You ended up having the same problem as me. I am so sad. I can tell the frustration in the other people post. But please know that I really cannot help it...


 
or maybe she _will_ help you... 1+1+5+5= 12


----------



## Plenty (Mar 20, 2006)

goldensensation said:
			
		

> or maybe she _will_ help you... 1+1+5+5= 12


Oops. I am normaly excellent at math. Its the medication, it's making me dizzy...

I am remember this script something like "be careful for nothing." And to think that I am sit'n up here counting eveything before I make a decision is actually being disobediant(sp?)... I am just not going to let my heart be troubled.  I have overcome some many things. If I can just get over this big hurdle...I know that I can go full spead ahead.


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 20, 2006)

goldensensation said:
			
		

> or maybe she _will_ help you... 1+1+5+5= 12





see!  Plus, the times are relative depending on where you live, so technically . . .  Girl maybe we both need to calm on down over here  But then again you do have that 7-0- six at the end of your screen name 

eta: look at this... 2nd page...11th post (1+1).... okay maybe I am really NOT helping afterall


----------



## Plenty (Mar 20, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> see!  Plus, the times are relative depending on where you live, so technically . . .  Girl maybe we both need to calm on down over here  But then again you do have that 7-0- six at the end of your screen name
> 
> eta: look at this... *2nd page*...11th post (*1+1*).... okay maybe I am really NOT helping afterall


Do you see what I mean. I would love to believe that I am crazy and ignor it all, but when I keep getting conformation everyday that 7:good 2:bad it makes me believe it is a sign from God.  Oh. I want it to end so bad!


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats interesting though... hmmmm I wonder where you got the number 2 from?:scratchch  I can pretty much trace where my general distrust of six came from.  Just wanted you to know you aren't alone girl.   I have gotten better at it, but its always there in the back of mind.


----------



## poetist (Mar 20, 2006)

Plenty706 said:
			
		

> Do you see what I mean. I would love to believe that I am crazy and ignor it all, *but when I keep getting conformation everyday that 7:good 2:bad it makes me believe it is a sign from God.* Oh. I want it to end so bad!


 
I'm sorry but God does not tell you this. You're beginning to make me believe that you are emotionally unstable or that you simply enjoy making excuses for your failures. 

Really, where do you draw the lines with "2's"? Have you considered cutting off one of your arms, gouging an eye, or severing a leg so that you will only have 1, instead of 2?

You need to get this under control ASAP, otherwise you will NEVER become a doctor. Medical school is NO JOKE. No successful med students has time to spend obssessing over imagined numerical "signs." Moreover, no patient wants a doctor who walks out in the middle of a surgery because they have 2 gunshot wounds that need to be removed or 2 babies (twins) that need to be delivered.


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 20, 2006)

Please see the attached link.  Notice under "What are some common compulsions?" where it mentions, "Counting over and over to a certain number."  I really think you should seek some professional help.

http://familydoctor.org/133.xml


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 20, 2006)

God is not a God of chaos. If he didnt wat you in school it would be more than the number 2 to make you stop going. Im praying fro you


----------



## Plenty (Mar 20, 2006)

poetist said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but God does not tell you this. You're beginning to *make me believe that you are emotionally unstable **or that you simply enjoy making excuses for your failures. *
> Really, where do you draw the lines with "2's"? Have you considered cutting off one of your arms, gouging an eye, or severing a leg so that you will only have 1, instead of 2?
> 
> You need to get this under control ASAP, otherwise you will NEVER become a doctor. Medical school is NO JOKE. No successful med students has time to spend obssessing over imagined numerical "signs." Moreover, no patient wants a doctor who walks out in the middle of a surgery because they have 2 gunshot wounds that need to be removed or 2 babies (twins) that need to be delivered.


I am really not. I am really working on it though. I am not afraid of hard work. I love to be excellent and do exciting things. But my emontion stablity or lack thereof has killed a lot of opportunties I have been blessed with. A lot of them. Almost all of them. I got the forgiveness thing down, which I am really blessed and proud of. My mother is 46 is she still hasn't even tried to get better. I am going to look up all the factors it takes to be emotionally stable, because I am really not and neither is my mother.

10:59 I just realized that it may be to avoid making common sense decisons or a lazy way of not having to think things through.  I don't want to use my critical thinking skills to make a decison so I let the # decide sorta thing...

12:53 I also don't do stuff becuase I am so afraid something bad might happen. I was constanally yelled and screamed at for not being perfect when I was a child.  That I jsut too afraid to do anything. I was rushed and yelled at w/o anytime to think or collect my thoughts. Now that I am grown I rush do things w/o any thought and w/ overwhelming fear that something bad is going to happened or that I have done something wrong.

By the way thanks for all your prayers and advice.


----------



## Bunny77 (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with everyone else here that seeking professional help would be the best idea. Mental illness is no joke and what you're saying sounds like a form of mental illness.  

Also, look at what you do on the board. You ask a lot of questions and get good advice, but then you come back a few days later with the same questions. There's almost a sense of desperation in your posts in which you feel that if you don't get THE ONE right answer or make THE ONE right decision, your entire life will be screwed up for eternity. 

This is not healthy. This is no way to live.  But I am happy that you seem to recognize that something is wrong... now you have to go get some help and do something about it.

All of this is said in love. We all want you to get better and become a successful person.


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 20, 2006)

Bunny77 said:
			
		

> I agree with everyone else here that seeking professional help would be the best idea. Mental illness is no joke and what you're saying sounds like a form of mental illness.
> 
> *Also, look at what you do on the board. You ask a lot of questions and get good advice, but then you come back a few days later with the same questions. There's almost a sense of desperation in your posts in which you feel that if you don't get THE ONE right answer or make THE ONE right decision, your entire life will be screwed up for eternity. *
> 
> ...


 
I have noticed this as well. I thought there might be something wrong, but I didn't want to comment on it. I thought I might have been the only one to notice.

Plenty, your issue does sound like a form of OCD.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 20, 2006)

Plenty706 said:
			
		

> So this isn't a God thing? That's all I need to know realy.


 
Ummmm..  No.  Do you have a persoanl relationship with God? What makes you think this comes from God?  Where you dealing in something in the past that has made you feel this way? 

You are just disecting numbers and equations.  It is not that serious!   No offense, but if you want to disect something like this, why not take a Bible verse and break it down.  Find a verse that is realated to your issue and take the time to break it down like you did these numbers.  I do not think you are crazy.  Confusion is not of God.

I was thinking that you were kidding.   But you are serious.


----------



## Plenty (Mar 20, 2006)

Bunny77 said:
			
		

> I agree with everyone else here that seeking professional help would be the best idea. Mental illness is no joke and what you're saying sounds like a form of mental illness.
> 
> Also, look at what you do on the board. You ask a lot of questions and get good advice, but then you *come back a few days later with the same questions*. I agree, but a lot of times I just need clarification because I didn't understand somthing. sorry .There's almost a sense of desperation in your posts in which you feel that if you don't get THE ONE right answer or make THE ONE right decision, *your entire life will be screwed up for eternity.*
> 
> ...


Wow. I am really crazy. I think I have emotional/mental promblem. I wasn't born crazy. I think it was the way i was raised. So hopefully it can be fixed.


----------



## Plenty (Mar 20, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> Ummmm..  No.  Do you have a persoanl relationship with God? What makes you think this comes from God?  Where you dealing in something in the past that has made you feel this way?
> 
> You are just disecting numbers and equations.  It is not that serious!   No offense, but if you want to disect something like this, why not take a Bible verse and break it down.  Find a verse that is realated to your issue and take the time to break it down like you did these numbers.  I do not think you are crazy.  Confusion is not of God.
> 
> I was thinking that you were kidding.   But you are serious.


I am an intelligent person(I think).  I not the crazy ole lady down the street. I promise you would not look at me and think this. But I have always had one issue concernig one emotional promblem or another. 

I was in middle school and I had a lot of friends, but this one girl in particular who was not in *our* group was like "-------" has problems." She was right.... I guess my other friends just accepted my crazy self as is...


----------



## Bunny77 (Mar 20, 2006)

Plenty706 said:
			
		

> Wow. I am really crazy. I think I have emotional/mental promblem. I wasn't born crazy. I think it was the way i was raised. So hopefully it can be fixed.



Hey Plenty... don't apologize for asking questions on the message board! I think my point was just that it seems like you ask a lot of questions because you're scared to make a decision... and that's not a good thing because eventually, you'll have to do it.  

And the thing is, there's really no "wrong" decision, so don't worry about trying to get clarification... at some point you just have to walk out on faith and be confident in yourself and in the Lord and just do it! (now I sound like a Nike ad, lol).

Don't beat yourself up about being "crazy." You are not "crazy," but you might have a touch of mental illness. And guess what? So do a LOT of people. It's no different than people having a physical illness and doesn't make you a bad person.

The only problem is when you don't get help. Just like you wouldn't ignore a 105 degree fever, you shouldn't ignore a mental illness. 

I'm glad you want to get help. Again, just be positive through this process and you'll be alright.


----------



## poetist (Mar 20, 2006)

Plenty706 said:
			
		

> I am an intelligent person(*I think*).


 
THis is a perfect example of your problem: *self doubt!* You need to start speaking more positive things into your life. What you believe you are becomes you. So you started off saying that you are intelligent, which I am sure you are. But then you totally negated the statement, by saying "I think." You don't even trust yourself enough to make decisions or as you said, use critical thinking without relying on numbers. My best advice is to seek professional help. PLEASE!!!! Even on community college campuses, they often have free counselors or can refer you to someone. Using this board is fine, but in order to truly heal yourself, you have to get serious and talk to someone who is licensed and can really sit down and work through some of your issues with you. 

In the meantime give yourself positive affirmations throughout the day: I am intelligent. I am beautiful.  I was created in God's image. I have a purpose in life. I make good decisions. God loves me.


----------



## Plenty (Mar 20, 2006)

Bunny77 said:
			
		

> Hey Plenty... don't apologize for asking questions on the message board! I think my point was just that it seems like you ask a lot of questions because you're scared to make a decision... and that's not a good thing because eventually, you'll have to do it.
> 
> And the thing is, there's really no "wrong" decision, so don't worry about trying to get clarification... at some point you just have to walk out on faith and be confident in yourself and in the Lord and just do it! (now I sound like a Nike ad, lol).
> 
> ...


I appreciate it. This helps alot. Oh I had forgot about the fact that "no decision is wrong decision." I remember this quote gave so much pease when I first heard it. I guess i just forgot to hold on to it. Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## Plenty (Mar 20, 2006)

poetist said:
			
		

> THis is a perfect example of your problem: *self doubt!* You need to start speaking more positive things into your life. What you believe you are becomes you. So you started off saying that you are intelligent, which I am sure you are. But then you totally negated the statement, by saying "I think." You don't even trust yourself enough to make decisions or as you said, use critical thinking without relying on numbers. My best advice is to seek professional help. PLEASE!!!! Even on community college campuses, they often have free counselors or can refer you to someone. Using this board is fine, but in order to truly heal yourself, you have to get serious and talk to someone who is licensed and can really sit down and work through some of your issues with you.
> 
> In the meantime give yourself positive affirmations throughout the day: I am intelligent. I am beautiful.  I was created in God's image. I have a purpose in life. I make good decisions. God loves me.


Thanks. I will seek professional help before this semester is over. Or go to another community college where I am not as visiable. I think this is great idea, but I thought it was against God's will or something. I going to start looking into it today, but I am really am trying.  My mother is just like me, but hasn't even liften a finger or grown as much me. okay...Off I go.

I get it know. I use numbers out of my craziness because I have self-doubt about my abilities to make sound decisions. Boy, that is crazy...


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 21, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Its weird, but I have an issue with the number six.  See, I can't even really type it out.   Not to the point where I am dropping out of school or anything but it is a nuisance in my life.  Its little things like not letting a bill at the store come out with a six on the end or two sixes side by side.   I'll throw in a pack of gum to change the balance.  And don't let it be three sixes  If I have to put cookies in my son's lunch, I won't ever put six--either five or seven...and I am like that with objects.  I don't like the microwave to stop on a number with six in it either...its so strange.  One time, someone's thread had six hundred and sixty-six views on it and I HAD to click to make six sixty seven or I just couldn't sit right. Girl, I don't know where that came from, but it is real in my life  I'm still praying on this one.
> 
> eta: When I originally hit post on this thread--guess what number my reply was  Delete and come back.  Guess, I still need a lil work.


Not to make light of your issue at all, but how did you feel about being in the *6th* grade? Or things like that?  Like being in 6th position, or such?


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 22, 2006)

It hasn't always been this way though girl--I'd say it really started getting to me around my junior or senior year in highschool.  But that's interesting, I'm sitting here thinking back to the sixth grade and that was the exact grade I was in when my parents divorced each other.  A terribly, terribly low point in my life.

Then with my two babes, they were both born early around six months gestation--so you know that only affirmed and deepened my distrust of that number.  Honestly, it makes me uncomfortable but I wouldn't say  the implications of my concern with this number are seriously life altering.    I mean, I can make it through the day alright  but  . . . but the nagging in the back of my mind.  Its more of an annoyance than anything else.   Just today, I was making a list of groceries and stopped on six items and I had to think quickly of something else to add to make the list not end on that number.  Its a strange quirk I have.  Sixes just bother me...they just feel like a _wrong _, bad, terribly unlucky number to me.  Like I said though, I am praying on it because I know this has nothing to do with God or his will for me


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 22, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> It hasn't always been this way though girl--I'd say it really started getting to me around my junior or senior year in highschool.  But that's interesting, I'm sitting here thinking back to the sixth grade and that was the exact grade I was in when my parents divorced each other.  A terribly, terribly low point in my life.
> 
> Then with my two babes, they were both born early around six months gestation--so you know that only affirmed and deepened my distrust of that number.  Honestly, it makes me uncomfortable but I wouldn't say  the implications of my concern with this number are seriously life altering.    I mean, I can make it through the day alright  but  . . . but the nagging in the back of my mind.  Its more of an annoyance than anything else.   Just today, I was making a list of groceries and stopped on six items and I had to think quickly of something else to add to make the list not end on that number.  Its a strange quirk I have.  Sixes just bother me...they just feel like a _wrong _, bad, terribly unlucky number to me.  Like I said though, I am praying on it because I know this has nothing to do with God or his will for me


Understood.  I can see where the mistrust could come from.


----------



## alexstin (Mar 26, 2006)

Plenty,

How are you doing?


----------



## czyfaith77 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> It hasn't always been this way though girl--I'd say it really started getting to me around my junior or senior year in highschool. But that's interesting, I'm sitting here thinking back to the sixth grade and that was the exact grade I was in when my parents divorced each other. A terribly, terribly low point in my life.
> 
> Then with my two babes, they were both born early around six months gestation--so you know that only affirmed and deepened my distrust of that number. Honestly, it makes me uncomfortable but I wouldn't say the implications of my concern with this number are seriously life altering. I mean, I can make it through the day alright but . . . but the nagging in the back of my mind. Its more of an annoyance than anything else. Just today, I was making a list of groceries and stopped on six items and I had to think quickly of something else to add to make the list not end on that number. Its a strange quirk I have.  Sixes just bother me...they just feel like a _wrong _, bad, terribly unlucky number to me. Like I said though, I am praying on it because I know this has nothing to do with God or his will for me


 
There is a Lifetime movie about a girl just like you.  Everything that ever happened bad to her had to do with the number six and she freaked everytime (Things like her boyfriend left her pregnant at the Wal-mart and she ended up living there in Walmart,etc).  I don't believe in all of that but I just decided to post because I recall the movie.


----------



## shalom (Mar 28, 2006)

Plenty, I think lots of people associate life events with numbers and some with colors if you're like me.  I got fired from a job once and was wearing brown the day that it happened so for the longest time I stayed away from wearing brown to any job, I was scared that if I wore brown I was going to get fired from my job.  However, this should not take away your hope faith and trust in God, remember Jesus? Are you forgetting to make him a part of your life? Try relying on God in thought the same way you do the outcome of the numbers and I can guarantee you things will start to change for the better.  Also, do a search on biblical numbers I believe that you'll find that the number 2 = father and the son, a couple or union.


Sisterslick I think 6= Mankind, on the 6th day God created Mankind, maybe that signifies the birth of your babies?



I hope this brings comfort ladies.


----------



## Apple-Cakez (Feb 15, 2008)

*OMG! I thought I was crazy too! I keep seeing the number 444 or 11:11 on food packages, receipts, clocks...and when I see numbers I automatically feel the need to divide it and assure myself that the product or quotient means something...It's been bothering me for a while...almost to the point where I (and possibly others) might think I'm crazy.

**I read somewhere...
11 = means confusion, though.
4 means = In the Earth
5 = means favor
6 = <---Pretty obvious.
7 + 12 = completion...*

*
PM me for more info

***Its all biblical in nature****
*
But it all REALLY does mean something, but right now it's not time for us to know what they mean. But, just because SOMEONE who DOESN'T experience the same issue doesn't understand it, that doesn't mean you're crazy.

For instance, I volunteered at a nursing home and was assigned a woman that would repeatedly look at her arm (as if looking at the time) and grab something in front of her with her hand (Like someone handed her something) say, "I love you"  and cry...and she'd do it OVER and OVER! Everybody thought she was crazy, but what really happened was the woman's husband died and she was only acting out the last thing she remembered: Her husband saying, "I'll be home in a few hours, I Love You." and handed her the flowers. But he died before coming home to fulfill his promise to her.

***Back on Topic***

Talk to The Creator about it and ask him to explain it all to you...Ask him why.

Good Luck!
*


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi  and Welcome to the Forum.... 

As for this thread, this is going overboard with numbers and trying to make more out of it than it needs to be.  

There's also a word of 'caution', unless you know what you're 'talking' about, the use of numbers is based upon numerology which is a form of witch craft.  

While numbers do indeed have meaning scriptually, we have to be mindful that satan is out there using this as an obsession and it's how he uses and distracts one from 'prayer' and developing relationship with God one on one, as opposed to wasting time figuring out numbers and what they mean.

Everything a person needs to know, is discovered and received in prayer.

Blessings to you....


----------



## Farida (Feb 15, 2008)

Did you watch the number 23 by any chance?


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 15, 2008)

Plenty said:


> I am feeling a bit sceptical about your last thread. Look at the time 11:55 1+1+5+5= 11=2. Members with 2 associated with them never have helped me with my post. And see you couldn't help me with my post eighther. You ended up having the same problem as me. I am so sad. I can tell the frustration in the other people post. But please know that I really cannot help it...


 

Sweetie this is Obsessive complusive disorder..and you really have to see someone about it. Not trying to be mean...but you cannot let this take over your life...God wouldn't want you to drop out of school cuz the tuition is associated with the number 2 in a strange way. I'm slightly ocd (amongst other things) but that is extreme and you see it is starting to control your life


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 15, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Sweetie this is Obsessive complusive disorder..and you really have to see someone about it. Not trying to be mean...but you cannot let this take over your life...God wouldn't want you to drop out of school cuz the tuition is associated with the number 2 in a strange way. I'm slightly ocd (amongst other things) but that is extreme and you see it is starting to control your life


 
BeyondBlessed...the OP hasn't been on this forum in at least over a year.  Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> BeyondBlessed...the OP hasn't been on this forum in at least over a year. Just thought I'd let you know.


 
Who bumped this and why?


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 15, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hi  and Welcome to the Forum....
> 
> As for this thread, this is going overboard with numbers and trying to make more out of it than it needs to be.
> 
> ...


 

Uhhh, Shimmie?  Who are you welcoming?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 15, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Who bumped this and why?


 


> #*33*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
She did.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 15, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Uhhh, Shimmie? Who are you welcoming?


 
A


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> A


 
Aww shucks! We gotta newbie?! Lemme go welcome her!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 15, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Uhhh, Shimmie? Who are you welcoming?


I '*oun't'* know ....  (ummm, 'oun't' is a word.   Yeah...it is  it means, don't. 

Back to your question:  I was welcoming the member who 'bumped' this thread...the one in the pink font, just above mine. She's only been here for 4 posts. 
Geee Mocha, I was only trying to be nice. 

Hey Mocha, I read your post when you asked who was I 'welcoming' and then I thought I had too many numbers........

Between Wavy having a picture of Jesus (her good laugh thread) and now you asking me who was I welcoming. IYou had me thinking that it was a ghost that I was replying to. Had me seeing pink 50 / 11 times....

But of course there's only one Ghost and He's most definitely Holy Ghost. Amen....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> A


Thanks Precious Wavy.... 

Mocha has me spinning there for a moment...   Had me thinking I was welcoming an 'oldie'.

Lemme see, those newbie smilies go from 6 to 5 then 6 again.  

Thing is my folks would just go play the lottery with the numbers.  Gimmee 222 straight and combo....  I'm sorry...I couldn't resist.... I grew up with this.  Heard it all day long... Dreams and numbers and they were 'hits' too....I always had shoes on my feet; hair combed and brushed.  We had the best gifts...cause of dem numbers.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 15, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Precious Wavy....
> 
> Mocha has me spinning there for a moment...  Had me thinking I was welcoming an 'oldie'.
> 
> ...


 

Da numbers!

Well ain't dat something....I never paid attention to the newbie smilie. They don't look to friendly.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 15, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Da numbers!
> 
> Well ain't dat something....I never paid attention to the newbie smilie. They don't look to friendly.


I know, it looks like they squeezed the newbie out....

I hope not...we love our newbies.  I was once one...Yeah, uh-huh, I was...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 15, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I '*oun't'* know ....  (ummm, 'oun't' is a word. Yeah...it is  it means, don't.
> 
> Back to your question: I was welcoming the member who 'bumped' this thread...the one in the pink font, just above mine. She's only been here for 4 posts.
> Geee Mocha, I was only trying to be nice.
> ...


 
Ok, sorry, Shimmie.  I thought  you were welcoming Plenty.  And if you don't stop with the double combo, triple straight.  Folks be at those machines with some serious bidness.  My grandma had one of those number books.  I hurt my ankle when I was visiting as a lilttle girl and she played every "ankle" number in the book.  

Hey Apple Cakez, welcome!  Don't mind me.  Keep on bumping, girl.  I thought maybe KLBoo bumped it or something.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> A


 
uhhh...that "B" is slightly demonic looking and gossipy.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 15, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Who bumped this and why?


 

yeah ...LOL I didn't even look at the dates


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 16, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Ok, sorry, Shimmie. I thought you were welcoming Plenty.  *And if you don't stop with the double combo, triple straight. Folks be at those machines with some serious bidness.* *My grandma had one of those number books. I hurt my ankle when I was visiting as a lilttle girl and she played every "ankle" number in the book. *
> 
> Hey Apple Cakez, welcome! Don't mind me. Keep on bumping, girl. I thought maybe KLBoo bumped it or something.


@ your whole post.  Dem books were in our house too. They had 'dream books' with 3 digit numbers beside each dream topic.  The only reason my family slept was to have dream so they could look up the number for it. And there were three (3) words that were always heard and they were, 'let me conbinate'.... 

When I was growing up, EVERY number had a reason; my grandmom was in her 50's and she had 11 children (my mom was the youngest).  Hence the numbers 50 / 11 stayed in the family conversations.   Everything was "50 / 11 times"; especially when they were fussing about something.    

Quote from the past:  

"Did...'ent....I....tell....you....not....to....do....that.....anymore?  How many times do I have to tell you?  50 / 11 times? "  

And check this out...I grew up to be 5' 1"......  (I used to be 4' 11 3/4. Dancing lengthened my body ).  My birthdate is 4/21; 4 plus 1 is 5 and the 2 is 2 1's....bringing it back to 50 /11.....
Wait a minute, lemme combinate'.....
_________

On a serious note, people really get hung up on the numbers system and my prayers are that they are no longer distracted, but delivered and set free from this strong hold upon thier precious hearts. It's robbing them of precious time and precious life trying to make the numbers fit into their Destiny, which only God directs and owns.  

God has a better way. And all in His love. 

God bless everyone who reads this thread.  Pray for those who posted and love them no matter what.  For they are precious in the heart of God our Father in Heaven and always will be.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 16, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> @ your whole post. Dem books were in our house too. They had 'dream books' with 3 digit numbers beside each dream topic. The only reason my family slept was to have dream so they could look up the number for it. And there were three (3) words that were always heard and they were, 'let me conbinate'....
> 
> When I was growing up, EVERY number had a reason; my grandmom was in her 50's and she had 11 children (my mom was the youngest). Hence the numbers 50 / 11 stayed in the family conversations. Everything was "50 / 11 times"; especially when they were fussing about something.
> 
> ...


 
....girl, you don brought back memories.....

My family hit more numbers than e'rbody on the block....people use to come to my fam for numbers...it was hysterical.

I knew someone who had a baby and when her grandfather came to see her he said "ummm, that's nice baby girl, ummm...how much did the baby weigh?..."Oh, 6lbs 8oz...oh, ok...umm, gotta go play that number...be right back"  He hit that number too...we were cracking up....the crazinest of it all


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....girl, you don brought back memories.....
> 
> My family hit more numbers than e'rbody on the block....people use to come to my fam for numbers...it was hysterical.
> 
> I knew someone who had a baby and when her grandfather came to see her he said "ummm, that's nice baby girl, ummm...how much did the baby weigh?..."Oh, 6lbs 8oz...oh, ok...umm, gotta go play that number...be right back" He hit that number too...we were cracking up....the crazinest of it all


Oh no...your family too?  It must be a "Harlem" thing.  I had an uncle who was the family's 'runner'.   And get this he was also my 'godfather'... No joke! 

In our family, you could NEVER mention a number without somebody taking it under extreme measures and calculations.  My godfather never had to play, cause there were so many 'hits' in our family that he enjoyed all the 'cuts' (his percentage) of their winnings.  
------------------
On a serious note:   Precious Wavy, I believe that's the probable reason that the precious ones originating in this thread are so 'caught up' in the number analogies'.   They more than likely grew up in an environment where analizing numbers was everyone's focus.  This 'spirit' followed them.


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

Yall are making me


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

shalom said:


> Yall are making me


A real riot we were.   

Shalom...here's another thread where we really got 'carried away'...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=199163

Precious Wavy started it.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> A real riot we were.
> 
> Shalom...here's another thread where we really got 'carried away'...
> 
> ...


 
Yes I did...and I'm going to do it again!


----------

